# Reading > Who Said That? >  Author/ quote

## cateye515

fav author?
most famous quote by them?

mine is: Don't use words too big for the subject. Don't say 'infinitely' when you mean 'very'; otherwise you'll have no word left when you want to talk about something really infinite. 
C. S. Lewis (1898 - 1963)  :Cool:   :Wink:

----------


## MikeK

My favorite author is Dostoevsky.
As for my favorite quote of his, that's impossible to decide. I could turn to almost any random page of Part I of Notes From Underground and find something worth inclusion here. But I guess I'll go with this one:

In "Demons", the character Shigaylov is telling about his own system of socialism and says: "My conclusion directly contradicts the original idea I start from. Starting from unlimited freedom, I conclude with unlimited despotism. I will add, however,...there is no other solution."

It's phrases like that that cause people to call Dostoevsky a prophet.

----------


## summer grace

My favourite author is Emily Dickinson, and my favourite quote of hers is- ''I shall know why when time is over/ and I have ceased to wonder why''. But I have lots of quotes from her I love!

----------


## cateye515

> My favourite author is Emily Dickinson, and my favourite quote of hers is- ''I shall know why when time is over/ and I have ceased to wonder why''. But I have lots of quotes from her I love!



i have always wanted to read her work. do you have a suggestion?

----------

